# Elsa the dog



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

...I’m a one-man mission on the California skyline 
Drive up the coast and I brag and I boast 
because I’m picking up my pace, I'm makin' time like Space Ghost
Raising a toast to the highway patrol at the most
But my cruise control’s on coast
Cause I’m tourin’ around the nation on extended vacation
See I got Elsa the dog who exceeds my limitations
I say, “I like your style crazy pound pup! 
You need a ride? well come on girl hop in the truck"

With the curbside prophet
with my hand in my pocket 
and I’m waiting for my rocket to come
I’m just a curbside prophet...
- lyrics by Jason Mraz

This photo was taken 8 months ago, shortly after Elsa was spayed (you can see her tummy scar). She was saved from a puppy mill in Missouri (where the laws are so lax, that many puppy millers call Missouri their home). Despite her unfortunate beginning, I was fortunate enough to discover her through my local pet rescue. Thankfully she's as healthy as can be, and continuing to exceed all of my limitations day after day. Sorry the pic is so large. Enjoy.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Aww! What a beautiful little Scottie!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Oops, I should have mentioned she's a mini schnauzer. Thank you GSD lover!


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

He he he, pretty cute man! Nice doggie!


----------



## aschen_engel (May 3, 2006)

Reminds me alot of my old mini-schnauzer, whiskers


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Oops, I should have mentioned she's a mini schnauzer. Thank you GSD lover!


She is? I never noticed before but she does look like one. I guess it's because my mini schnauzer, Berney doesn't have his ears cropped!







- this is right before his haircut so he looks kind of shabby!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, talk about reviving a post from the dead. Hehe.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Wow, talk about reviving a post from the dead. Hehe.


This just proves that we need more pics of Elsa. You are slacking, Curb!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> This just proves that we need more pics of Elsa. You are slacking, Curb!


As if you're one to talk.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> As if you're one to talk.


Ummm..my camera's broken???  Okay, so I'm slacking, too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Wow, talk about reviving a post from the dead. Hehe.


LOL I saw this and thought "is Curb losing his mind?" Then I noticed the date. Elsa is still as beautiful as she was as a wee pup. Then again, we have not had enough recent photo's to confirm that.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I, for one, haven't seen that photo before - probably because it's been here longer than me.

My daughter's Zeke is from Missouri, too, from a backyard breeder who happens to be my niece. Zeke is a scruffy little dude (nicknamed The Angry Badger by my daughter) and Elsa looks like a proper lady.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree! Where have you been? Elsa is a beautiful dog and deserves many more threads than she gets!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I get the feeling that if this post hadn't of been revived then I would have never seen Elsa!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

FINE!!! And darn you all!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree!


----------

